# It’s official.. it’s new.. it’s fabulous ..Oregon classic antique bicycle swap meet in September



## redline1968 (May 2, 2019)

This is it finally a oregon swap in Oregon so mark your calendars ..save your pennies..bring your rare and valuable bikes and parts ( priced cheap of course)...and plan to attend this brand new swap..let’s make it monumental ..... here’s the details...


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Mymando (May 2, 2019)

Nice finally one in OR!!


----------



## JRE (May 3, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> This is it finally a oregon swap in Oregon so mark your calendars ..save your pennies..bring your rare and valuable bikes and parts ( priced cheap of course)...and plan to attend this brand new swap..let’s make it monumental ..... here’s the details...View attachment 990593



Nice and close to my house. See you there.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 19, 2019)

Only 1.5 hours away.  Awesome


----------



## Brutuskend (May 21, 2019)

Finally!
I'll be sure to do the drive up from Eugene!


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 23, 2019)

an easy bike ride...eh!....all rodes lead to Brooks...


----------

